# payroll checks



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

Okay, I have a medical bill that I've been fighting with the doctor and my benefits to cover. Neither one claims to cover the service or offer a resolution. It's now gone to collections and I've received a letter stating it will come out of my payroll check. Is this possible for a dental bill? I thought only federal loans; etc can be taken out of payroll checks, not medical claims. I need your opinion. Thanks a lot.


----------



## xxafspxx (Apr 3, 2007)

Pretty sure it can but it also changes between states. So you will have to look into it


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

We'll be clear, its a civil matter


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

This is not a law enforcement issue. Call the MA Bar Association, I'm sure they have a lawyer referal line.


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm noticing something about this post.
They persons name is Candylady11. Her bill that is being questioned is a DENTAL bill....... Maybe she should stop eating so much candy so she wil not have to visit the dentist so much and just pay the bill???
just my thoughts

Also RG1283 and JoinNH are right this question has nothing to do on this site.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

She was just posting to play the games


----------

